# 'Action-y' furry comics?



## Riptor (Apr 1, 2010)

I've been wondering if there's any furry comics, paper or online, that have a strong focus on action than anything else. The less 'social issues' and the more terrible one-liners, the better. It's a void that I'm sad that nobody's worked to fill, as far as I know. 

Although I do really enjoy this one comic called Fred Savage that's kind of the sort of thing I'm wanting: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1335167 Except the whole 'child soldiers' stuff ruining my action buzz. :< I don't want to have to think too hard in my action.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 1, 2010)

Mine


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Apr 14, 2010)

Albedo Anthropomorphics is very action-y, I enjoy it a lot, hard to find though, it is a comic book from the 80s


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 15, 2010)

http://lackadaisycats.com/


----------



## Dragnmastralex (Apr 15, 2010)

well my fav furry comic is 2kinds...

http://2kinds.com/


----------



## TDK (Apr 16, 2010)

Riptor said:


> Although I do really enjoy this one comic called Fred Savage that's kind of the sort of thing I'm wanting: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1335167 Except the whole 'child soldiers' stuff ruining my action buzz. :< I don't want to have to think too hard in my action.



Nope your right on the money with that one, that's one good ass comic and yea the child soldier thing is pretty heavy, but it moves away from it and returns to mindless violence pretty quick.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

I love how nothing posted had anything to do with what the OP said.


----------



## Ilayas (Apr 17, 2010)

Hum http://www.plushandblood.com/  that's pretty much all I can think of off the top of my head.  There is some exposition but you can't say this comic lacks action.


----------



## Satoshi (Apr 20, 2010)

Dragnmastralex said:


> well my fav furry comic is 2kinds...
> 
> http://2kinds.com/



It's not action-y.

:|


Also, I don't know any action-y furry comics D:
I wanna do one :( With guys punching each other in the face instead of sucking on cocks.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 20, 2010)

Satoshi said:


> I wanna do one  With guys punching each other in the face instead of sucking on cocks.



Like your latest submission?

Ffffuuuu...


----------



## Mangasama (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, we had giant spider attacks, robot zombies and slightly clueless ninjas in HAVOC, INC!

Therapy helped me, though...


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 20, 2010)

My recommendation would be to ignore web comics altogether and look for some of Stan Sakai's Usagi Yojimbo comics instead.

And I don't want to hear anyone say it's "not furry" because while the creator obviously isn't furry, it does have the talking animals and action OP is asking for.


----------



## Mangasama (Apr 20, 2010)

PANDA KHAN was also rather nice.


----------



## Satoshi (Apr 20, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Like your latest submission?
> 
> Ffffuuuu...



LOOK.

That's not action-y |D I got my reasons.
It's call being up at 3am in the morning and having absolutely why I'm drawing gay porn. ):
JUDGMENTAL.


I'm done.


----------



## Tanzenlicht (Apr 20, 2010)

Ours spends quite a lot of time being about animal people killing each other with sticks.  Sometimes it is about smooching, but it's never about sex.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 20, 2010)

Satoshi said:


> LOOK.
> 
> That's not action-y |D I got my reasons.
> It's call being up at 3am in the morning and having absolutely why I'm drawing gay porn. ):
> ...



Haha!

Don't worry, I was joking about.


----------



## Satoshi (Apr 20, 2010)

Lies, Christina! All lies!


Haa :B
But in all honesty, I do wanna make an actual GOOD furry comic with action and a little bit of OMGSTRAIGHT romance.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 20, 2010)

Satoshi said:


> Lies, Christina! All lies!
> 
> 
> Haa :B
> But in all honesty, I do wanna make an actual GOOD furry comic with action and a little bit of OMGSTRAIGHT romance.



Hah, I've been working on something like that for aaaages. Just I could do the writing but not the drawing, so I learned to draw and I can't get a style I can keep constant, and every time I look at what I wrote I facedesk.

Sometimes I think I'll never get the bastard thing started.


----------



## Satoshi (Apr 20, 2010)

I got some kind of idea of what I wanna do :c But comic making is hard.
I'm still working on my anatomy and what nots.


Specially if you wanna draw awesome MANLY MEN!

Aww :< I never write my shit doooown.
I FAIL at it D:


----------



## Shaui (Apr 21, 2010)

The only furry comics I've even heard of are yiffy ones :V
I'd like to see a comic with action in it (NO YIFF, NOT THAT KIND OF ACTION) lol


----------



## Smelge (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't see why an action comic can't have a bit of relationshippy stuff. Just do it tastefully. Which is a word furries don't understand.


----------



## PaperRabbit (Apr 21, 2010)

Nofna has a lot of action, especially the first arc "10%+" , "secretary" gets specially violent near the end, and in the current arc "lycosa" there's already paws flying off, though I seem to have no interest in spiders since Lycosa is just not doing anything to keep my interest right now.

Most of them do not have "social issues", they seem to deal with deeper meanings mostly cultural I believe, which is were the plots come from. I dunno, I suggest you read them and make your own opinion.


----------



## Dsurion (May 7, 2010)

HereÂ´s my comic if you want (but it doesnt have lot of pages for now)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/thetraveler/

http://traveler.smackjeeves.com/


----------



## wahaneebelly (May 7, 2010)

I think most the problems come from that select group of Furry fans who shove it in your face.   Well, a Furry is an Anthropomortphic Animal. Meaning an animal that is given human and/or sentient abilities. Most often "Furry" refers to Humanoid Anthropomorphic Animals... which be animals that have obtained a sort of upright human stature, along with Senitent and/or human characteristics and abilities.


----------



## Human (Jun 1, 2010)

Not to plug my own gallery, but I've been kicking around the idea for a comic. I've done a few mock covers but the stories are actually getting planned out, so I've been trying to gauge interest in a sort of "Silver-Age" styled comic. One that might as well had been released in the 70's.  

The premise is sort of "Super Sentai/Robocop in space".  Nothing too heavy, just light-hearted comic book fun and I honestly wasn't sure if there was an interest in that kind of thing among furries.


----------



## zaymac (Jul 21, 2010)

I know this is a bit of self promotion, and I don't mean to resurrect a thread from a month ago but... my comic fits along the lines of what the OP is looking for.

It's called Bear VS. Zombies, and is about a grizzly bear that wakes up from hibernation to find that his mate has been killed as he wakes up to a zombie apocalypse. He then sets out to seek revenge on those who caused the zombie apocalypse. Along the way he meets many other animals that are dealing with the zombie apocalypse as well. It isn't really a furry comic in regards to what most people would consider furry, but the main characters are all anthrpomorphic animals. It's filled with over the top action and bad one liners and hopefully it's considered mindless fun.  You can check it out at http://www.bearvszombies.com if you like.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 21, 2010)

Havoc Inc.

I found it charming.


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Jul 21, 2010)

_Lucky Dawg_ and Jodimest's _Fred Savage_. Not to gas myself up, but I also gotta action comic in the works. Most of you furry niggs need a good kick in the nutsack because of the faggotry in most fur comics these days.


----------



## Shouden (Jul 21, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/ebonyleopard

he does some furry action comics.


----------



## Syradact (Jul 21, 2010)

Um, this has action and fighting and stuff.

http://prideoflife.com/

by http://www.furaffinity.net/user/rftigermode/


----------



## Riis (Jul 23, 2010)

I've been working on a huge 5 part comic project that involves dragons, multiple furry speicies, several originals, humans, sci-fi, powers, weapons, monsters, cases of weird, alot of action, and such, but all my progress continue to be hinder with having most of my most used hardware die on me, being alone, and w/ sudden storms of problems to attend to first.
At this point I'm only steps away from actually starting on the pages once more; however when your completely alone, it's not going to be easy nor fast, especially if your working toward making it colored. -__-
I'll be sure to link it when I get a decent start off. :3


----------

